
Mainstream languages are just not designed for smart contract programming - fagnerbrack
https://mobile.twitter.com/VitalikButerin/status/1024265820849860609
======
macmac
Well neither is solidity. If they had maybe talked to someone who understands
contracts prior to creating the language, they would not be in this mess.

